# Olive - Deerhound x in Dorset (Hope Rescue)



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Olive is a 5 year old Deerhound x and is currently on foster in Christchurch, Dorset.

The Olive Fact File
Dog status: Excellent
Cat status: Untested, best rehomed without 
Child status: Good 
House training: 99%
Home alone: Fine for short periods. Has been crate trained










From her fosterer

We are fostering Olive and will update with more about her soon.

Its been a tough decision to decide to find Olive her forever home on not keep her.
We were hoping she would be staying, but after a lot of consideration we feel that there is a home out there better suited to her.

Olive will adapt to most situations and will climb a mountain if requested of her (as she proved at Snowdon and the Glyds!)
However, what this lovely lady really would like is a home where she can relax, and have more of a settled routine with a morning walk, evening walk and days curled up snuggled on someones sofa.










Routine isnt something we do well at our house and although Olive enjoys company of both dogs and humans I feel that she is still feeling generally unsettled.
She just never knows here whether she will be climbing a mountain, off in the car, out at the forest, at a charity event, or whether john will be away for the day / afternoon etc and I feel that by the time we have a more settled life style we wont have done this lovely girl justice and we feel that ultimately that isnt fair on her and what she really wants.

As I say though, I will update more info and pictures very soon as obviously we want to find her a great home where she can settle properly as soon as possible for her.









All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Olive does especially like men but would make a lovely family addition. 
And although she does like a short run around (sometimes) she is fine offlead with or without other dogs away from roads. She doesn&#8217;t go too far and will come back when needed.
Regular walks at least twice a day and a couple of times a week offlead would be fine for Olive.
Her fosters did test her willpower to be left around food yesterday and she will take food given the opportunity so cupboards need to be clear and bins put away


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

